# Sibling name to go with Lyla



## lyla's_mummy

Not pregnant yet hopefully soon but We were discussing names last night we already have a little girl Lyla , i love names like Lola and layla but are the just too similiar to Lyla? Any suggestions ? also what do you think of name jonah ?


----------



## fairy_gem

Lyla & Sienna
Lyla & Cora
Lyla & Eden

Lyla & Penn
Lyla & Max
Lyla & Cole

I like Jonah too.


:flower:


----------



## Button#

Lola and Lyla are a bit too similar for me personally. Jonah is a lovely name.

I like Cora as fairy-gem suggested. How about:

Lyla and Elise
Lyla and Sophy
Lyla and Elodie
Lyla and Lexie
Lyla and Lottie
Lyla and Scarlett


----------



## Animaniacs

I have an Ella and Evan, and I think those would be perfect sibling names, as Cora, Lyla, and Lily are on my list if this one is a girl. I also like Owen for a boy.

Right now, we are leaning toward Cora Anne or Lily Anne (Anne is my mother-in-laws middle name, and we used my Mom's middle name for Ella (Grace).

I like Jonah, too, but I have a four letter thing going. :)


----------



## minime11

I like jonah :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

I think Lyla & Jonah go well, although i'm not personally a fan of the name 

Lola & Layla are way too similar in my opinion...

Lyla & Lucy
Lyla & Lacey
Lyla & Lindsay
Lyla & Larissa
Lyla & Ruby
Lyla & Kylie
Lyla & Lilyana

Lyla & Noah
Lyla & Landon
Lyla & Logan


----------



## MUMOF5

Lyla and Ella
Lyla and Darcy
Lyla and Evie
Lyla and Ava
Lyla and Kaia

Lyla and Logan
Lyla and Lincoln
Lyla and Lennon
Lyla and Finn
Lyla and Flynn
Lyla and Finley
Lyla and Riley
Lyla and Brody/Brady


----------



## Jaylina

How about Lyla and Gwen?

Lyla & Kira
Lyla & Sophie/Sophia

Haha sorry if I'm not helping at all.....good luck though!


----------



## carinannie

We also have a little girl names Lyla and we have a boy we will name him Luke. Still looking for another girl name to go with Lyla. I also like Lola, but it is just too similar. I like the Lyla and Gwen suggestion, not sure how they go together really, but still like it.


----------



## Mummy2B21

Louise
Luna
Michelle
Daisy
Rosie
Tilly
Posie
Elena
Sandie
Sophie
Hollie 
x


----------



## bumblebeexo

_Girls.._
Daisy
Rose
Lily
Ella

_Boys.._
Oscar
Leighton
Luke
Leo


----------



## KiansMummy

Lyla and Maya
Lyla and Tia
Lyla and Darcey
Lyla and Millie
Lyla and Grace
Lyla and Evie
Lyla and Ella

Lyla and Kian
Lyla and Lucas 
Lyla and Jenson
Lyla and Dylan
Lyla and Ryan
Lyla and Corey
Lyla and Kane

X


----------

